# Lora Ottenad



## musclepump (Dec 3, 2005)

5th at the NPC Nationals, she works out at the same gym I go to. I try not to work out near her... she scares me... she's huge!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 4, 2005)

Is she natural?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Is she natural?


----------



## musclepump (Dec 4, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Is she natural?


Now that's just funny


----------



## musclepump (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't think she's quite natural... but she's really nice. Does that count? ha ha...


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

>


All that muscle mass and definition and she tries to wear high heals to look feminine.  Good luck with that one...


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't get why they wear high heals. All femininity is long lost, never to return...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

maybe they should wear steel toe construction boots.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

I thought women wear heels to accentuate their calves?  Makes them look nicer?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 5th at the NPC Nationals, she works out at the same gym I go to. I try not to work out near her... she scares me... she's huge!


How strong is she....what are her lifts if you do know?


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd let her hit me.


----------



## GFR (Dec 4, 2005)

*Is this her???*


----------



## GFR (Dec 4, 2005)

looks 100% natural to me


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> looks 100% natural to me


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 5, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I thought women wear heels to accentuate their calves?  Makes them look nicer?



he he he..ronnie and jay in stilettos to make their calves look bigger


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd hit it


----------

